# Inglorious Basterds?



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Is it any good? 

I had it bought for me for Christmas, but it isn't the sort of film i'd normally buy for myself. Is it worth 2 hours of my time?


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

I was really looking forward to watching it but, unfortunately, I hated it.

I hope your experience, if you do choose to watch it, is different from mine.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

This might help Inglourious Basterds [DVD] [2009]: Amazon.co.uk: Brad Pitt, Diane Kruger, Eli Roth, Mike Myers, Quentin Tarantino: DVD


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Didn't think it was to bad to be honest, not a classic by any means but worth a watch.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's bizarre and curiously not bad, even though it should be.

I watched it again on DVD after seeing it at the cinema, so it cannot be too bad.


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

I liked it personally. But admitedly it is a bit strange. Guess it depends on your taste mate


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I'll give it a go now, TBH i'm not a great fan of Tarantino. His films are always a little too surreal and cult like for me.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Bit too QT formulaic and am I the only one getting sick of WW II films?


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

Strange film, but I enjoyed it a lot


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

ajc347 said:


> I was really looking forward to watching it but, unfortunately, I hated it.
> 
> I hope your experience, if you do choose to watch it, is different from mine.


same view point as me.really didnt think it was anything special at all,infact,i hated it lol.



kenny wilson said:


> Bit too QT formulaic and am I the only one getting sick of WW II films?


i love well made ones,fantasy land **** on te other hand :lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm half way through it now, it's ok, but typically pretentious, which i guess is par for the course for a Tarantino film.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I absolutely loved it. Great film, one of my favourites.


----------



## Veracocha (Oct 5, 2009)

Any film depicting the slaughter of Nazi's (even fictional) is top viewing. I liked it a lot.


----------



## steeleez (Jan 10, 2006)

I thought it was ok, however the performance of the actor who played the jew hunter made it worth watching.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

It's one I've been interested in I must admit, Taraentino's films are usually a bit strange but good. Love Pulp Fiction :lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I thought it was awesome! One of the best films of 09, That German Officer was a brilliant actor!


----------



## drainaudio (Jan 18, 2006)

Brazo said:


> I thought it was awesome! One of the best films of 09, That German Officer was a brilliant actor!


Agreed, I think it will be considered up there with Pulp Fiction in years to come.


----------



## JohnZ3MC (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm with Steelez. The Nazi officer stole every scene he was in, including scenes with Brad Pitt. Not Pitt's best.
I much preferred Reservoir Dogs, Pulp Fiction, and the Kill Bills.
-John C.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i thought the character "landa" was superb.the first five minutes of the film are something else,its a visual game of cat and mouse between the house owner and the jew hunter.after that landa just got more and more comical and totally unbelievable imho.what was going on with that maniacal comedy laugh when the spy told him she had been mountain climbing ? dear lord.those opening 5 minutes are pure class though.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah i agree the guy is a very good actor, the opening scene was a superb piece of acting.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Brazo said:


> I thought it was awesome! One of the best films of 09, That German Officer was a brilliant actor!


i agree with this man ^^^:thumb:


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

I really enjoyed the film, strange in places. I'm just watching again atm.

Chris


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Probably my favourite film of 2009. Real classy and the Jew Hunter part is brilliant.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

I liked it! Actually went on a date to see it......not my choice either haha! Not a fan of Tarantino (Pulp Fiction et al) but it was good! The Jew hunter was a great piece of acting as said.


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

I thought it was ok to be honest..not a patch on pulp fiction..now that is a film:thumb: jew hunter was very good though.
Edd.


----------

